# 10 Stitch Blanket for LOOM KNITTERS



## cabingirl2006

10 Stitch Blanket for LOOM KNITTERS http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/10-stitch-blanket-for-loom-knitters

Ten Stitch Twist for LOOM KNITTERS
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist-for-loom-knitters

Both patterns By Charity Windham


----------



## Loomahat

cabingirl2006 said:


> 10 Stitch Blanket for LOOM KNITTERS http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/10-stitch-blanket-for-loom-knitters
> 
> Ten Stitch Twist for LOOM KNITTERS
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ten-stitch-twist-for-loom-knitters
> 
> Both patterns By Charity Windham


There are 4 YouTube videos for this pattern.. 2 from Charity and 2 from Amanda Pratt... all have great information. Sounds crazy but it's a good idea to watch all 4 if you can


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thanks for the info..


----------



## Nakia

Those are beautiful! 

They will definitely be on my 'to do' list after I get more familiar with working on knitting looms.

Thanks for the links!


----------

